# £68.25 cashback when switching to Nationwide



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just spotted this and thought it might be of interest to someone here http://www.topcashback.co.uk/nationwide/

Nationwide FlexDirect account £68.25



> Get 5% interest for just being in credit and a fee free overdraft for 12 months. FlexDirect is designed to complement a busy lifestyle, it's simple to use and easy to manage. What's more, you have access to exclusive product offers to help you get the most out of banking.
> 
> Account benefits:
> 
> ...


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

I've just swapped my current account to this :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

k10lbe said:


> I've just swapped my current account to this :thumb:


I can't get the TCB as I'm already with them








Have gone for the Plus account for the breakdown cover & phone insurance etc...


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Have just gone to the flex direct account £125 a month free for a year. Will apply for the credit card in a few months, transfer a bit of balance I have onto that, interest free for 20months, and cash back. Can't lose. :-D


----------

